# Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?



## Jackson Master (26. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag,

Welches von dem beiden Sets wär mehr zu empfehlen?


----------



## Aldaron (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. ZWar nicht gegen die Anaconda BA´s aber im endeffekt habe ich mich für die Daiwas entschieden.

Man kann den Reciever wirklich EXTREM laut stellen.  Ein weiterer Pluspunkt is auch der MiniReciever der nen vorteil hat, wenn man seinen Kollegen paar Meter weiter nen Besuch abstatten will. Oder ne Runde Spinnern will.

Das einzigste ist, es sind dort Batterien dabei. Aber nur ein Satz Akkus für den Reciever. Und viele austausch Batterien für den MiniReciever.

Für die BA´s musst du die diese Baby Batterien kaufen. 

Die Optik ist zwar zu aller erst gewöhnungsbedürftig, da man horizontale Ba´s gewohnt ist. Aber sie sind echt Top. Das zuschaltbare Nachtlicht ist auch sehr Praktisch.

Was ein nettes Gimmik ist, dass der Funkreciever eine zusätzliche weiße Fallbissanzeige hat. Also sieht man den Fallbiss nicht nur an den Ba´s.


Die Verarbeitung der Anacondas, sieht echt billig ist. Alleine die Knöpfe am Reciever.

Bei den Daiwas steht nicht nur da, dass sie Wasserdicht sind. Sondern man sieht es auch. 

Bei weiteren Fragen zu den Daiwas stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## christian83 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Habe mir auch die Daiwa Bissanzeiger geholt und bin bis dato hoch begeistert von denen, verarbeitung top, die einstellmöglichkeiten auch, und das design hat einen vorteil, sie sind hoch wie atts aber haben alle möglichen einstellmöglichkeiten, reichweitentest und diebstahlsicherung, und falls doch mal druck auf die bissanzeiger kommt dann ist der hebel nicht so extrem und es bricht nichts aus, dazu haben die daiwabissanzeiger einen integriertes schnellwechselsystem, sehr gut gelungen meiner meinung das ganze ding.


----------



## Jackson Master (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Und ie is es zwischen den delkim txi plus oder den daiwas???


----------



## Aldaron (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Dann nimm die delkim txi plus. Nach den delkims kommen aber die von daiwa


----------



## Tino (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Da würde einzig und allein der Preis für mich eine Rolle spielen.

Die Daiwas sind sehr gut,mit allem was ein Pieper braucht ,wie man hier ja schon lesen kann.

Bei den Fast gleichen Ausstattungsmerkmalen wären die Daiwas für mich die erste Wahl.

Warum immens mehr Geld rausschleudern wenn man das gleiche,für viel weniger bekommt.


----------



## Jackson Master (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Und welche swinger für die daiwas aber welche zum anstecken was empehlt ihr mir da


----------



## Bodensee89 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

ist bei den daiwas das als zubehör erhältliche ladegrät für bissanzeiger, empfänger und mini empfänger gleichermaßen verwendbar ?


----------



## Aldaron (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Nein nur für den reciever ist das


----------



## Bodensee89 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

schade  

naja, werde mir die teile wohl trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Aldaron (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Da machst du nichts falsch


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

hab die daiwa piepser mittlerweile bekommen und heute durfte mir einer davon den ersten karpfen ankündigen  

klasse teile, entsprechen genau dem was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## Snoopy (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Servus,
ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch die Bissanzeiger von Daiwa besorgt und muss sie nun das erste mal reklamieren.

Zwar war ich bisher echt begeistert von der einfachen Bedienung und der Verarbeitung, aber nun funktionieren bei beiden Bissanzeigern die "Volume" und die "Remote" Taste nicht mehr.

Mag sein dass es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt. Falls nicht, und es hat jemand etwas ähnliches zu berichten, kann er es ja mit in diesen Thread schreiben!


----------



## rainerle (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

mal ne Frage: Geht der "große" Rest vom Receiver auch noch, wenn der "kleine" Spacken davon getrennt ist?


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

ja. 


meine daiwas sind seit einiger zeit schrott.

die nut wo man den schnellwechseladapter aufschiebt ist bei beiden ausgebrochen. 


hab mir dann carp sounder roc xrs gekauft....


----------



## rainerle (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

Danke - aber mit der Qualität scheinen sie so ihre Probleme zu haben!?


----------



## Snoopy (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

könnt echt abkotzen! Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich mir die Radar dsi geholt! Die waren auch noch zur auswahl gestanden...


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Daiwa Ib one bissanzeiger set oder Anaconda Messenger Rsv?*

@ rainerle

wer ?  
daiwa oder carp sounder ?


----------

